# The system



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Put ME in charge....

Put me in charge of food stamps. I'd get rid of Lone Star cards; no cash for Ding Dong's or Ho-Ho's, just money for 50lbs bags of rice & beans, blocks of cheese and all the powdered milk you can haul away. If u want steak and frozen pizza...GET A JOB!

Put me in charge of Medicaid. First thing I'd do is get Norplant birth control implants or tubal ligations. Then we will test recipients for drugs, alcohol, nicotine, and document all tats & piercings. If u want to reproduce, do drugs, drink, smoke, dip, or get tats & piercings.....GET A JOB!!

Put me in charge of government housing. Ever lived in MILITARY BARRACKS?? You WILL retain our property in a clean and good state of "order" & "repair". Your "home" will be subjected to inspections anytime and possessions will be inventoried. If u want a plasma big screen TV, surround sound, and gaming systems....GET A JOB & YOUR OWN PLACE!!!

In addition, you will either present a check stub from a job each week or you will report to a "government" job. It may be cleaning the roadways of trash, painting & repairing public housing, or whatever we find for you to do. We will sell your 24" rims & low profile tires, your candy paint, and the blasting stereo system and put that money toward the "common good"

Before you write that I've violated someone's rights, REALIZE that all of the above is voluntary. If you want OUR $ ACCEPT OUR RULES! Before you say this would be "demeaning" and ruin their "self esteem", consider that it wasn't that long ago that taking someone else's money for doing absolutely nothing was demeaning and lowered self esteem.

If we are expected to pay for other's mistakes we should at least attempt to make them learn from their bad choices. The current system REWARDS them for continuing to make bad choices.

AND while on government subsistence, you can NO LONGER VOTE. Yes that is correct.....for u to vote would be a conflict of interest. You will voluntarily remove yourself from voting while you are receiving GOV'T WELFARE CHECK. If you want to vote...GET A JOB!!

Makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Amen!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Crawfishie for President!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Lmao, I didn't write this. I shared it from another forum I'm on. I do firmly believe in each and every point said here.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^100% agree 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

well said by whoever100% agreed.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Im pretty sure every person on this forum will agree with you Crawfishie


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've read that before, can't remember if it was email or Facebook. I worked at a grocery store way back when, nothing made me madder than taking 250 dollars worth of groceries bought with food stamps out to a brand new escalade on 22s.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Amen. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Agreed full heartedlly!!!! :agreed:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey y'all need to simmer down. But I do thank y'all for my free money and groceries !!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> Hey y'all need to simmer down. But I do thank y'all for my free money and groceries !!!!


Bish, you prolly work more than most of us can possibly dream of....lmao.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Bish, you prolly work more than most of us can possibly dream of....lmao.


yea between june and sept i think i had 12 days off .. maybe


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

walker said:


> yea between june and sept i think i had 12 days off .. maybe


The illegals and lazy thank you :lmao:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Trust me I know !!! I have alot of people depending on me besides my family. Wish I could claim them on my income tax. Lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Its ironic how this thread pops up and I witness this today..

I stopped in a local convience store this afternoon to get a coffee. The lady 2 people infront of me buys a 20oz soda, a deli sandwich, smokes and a lighter. PAYS for her items with welfare! I just shake my head and carry on my way, this is the American Dream, right.....?
As i am leaving i see this lady getting into a BMW SEVEN series!

I dont know guys, maybe we are going about this "Dream" all the wrong way


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

give yall a for instence about our great welfare system. my grand dad 89 yrs old . lives off social security and what he makes off his pasture for hay. maybe an 1000 dollars a season if it rains. he's a ww11 vet . been bustin his *** since he was 15 yrs old he was oldest when his dad died , he went to work.. anyways he goes to welfare office to see what he can get. well after getting the run around for a few hrs . the lady tells him he qualifies for 50 dollars a month.. he's old school . he promptly tells her where she can shove that 50 dollars and walks out.. he told me that which i help take care of some of there larger bills, cable and electricty since my shop was his barn . thats how our government takes care of the people that made this country what it use to be. i understand people falling on hard times thats what its there for . but when people abuse it , thats when they spoil it for everyone. i vguess its not there fault they grew up on welfare so there kids grow up on welfare then there kids grow up on welfare see the pattern .. just pisses me off that undeserving people get all the perks and people that need it dont get crap..


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

**** Walker. Very well spoken. I agree with that 100%. There are people that need a hand sometimes but enough is enough. When the rough patch is behind you, GET A JOB! Any job. Something, so that hardworking Americans don't have to keep on financing whatever lifestyle you think you are entitled to. That's all I'm going to say about that. Maybe....


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

This and public hangings need to make a come back. If the gov't would do these two things then there would be no problems with America.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Eight said:


> This and public hangings need to make a come back. If the gov't would do these two things then there would be no problems with America.


 Make it a pay-per-view:bigok:

And death row should be just that. Not this crap where they get a education and are still taking up space on this planet 10 years later. Once convicted to death row, you have 1 week to make good with your creator....who ever it may be:biggrin:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would buy that ppv


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

look at these...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd consider ppv if it wasn't priced to high. They could have a bunch lined up to do in a day to make it worth the ppv.


----------

